# Anyone have an African Dwarf Frog?



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm interested in getting an African Dwarf Frog to add to my 5 gal Aqueon Minibow tank that is currently home to my HMPK betta. Is this a good idea? I've done some research and see that they can be cared for about the same as fish, so I'm hoping the frog would be another easy-to-maintain pet (I'll be going to school soon so I'll be living in a dorm room with the tank). Hoping to get replies from people who own/have owned these frogs and/or keep them with their betta. Any and all opinions are appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I inherited my sister's YEARS ago and it lived...forever. Haha. I have heard of these frogs doing well with fish. However, I have also heard of them grabbing onto goldfish and sucking out their eyes. I kept mine separate so I can't say how well he'd do with a betta.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

jeremywadejunior said:


> Hi, I'm interested in getting an African Dwarf Frog to add to my 5 gal Aqueon Minibow tank that is currently home to my HMPK betta. Is this a good idea? I've done some research and see that they can be cared for about the same as fish, so I'm hoping the frog would be another easy-to-maintain pet (I'll be going to school soon so I'll be living in a dorm room with the tank). Hoping to get replies from people who own/have owned these frogs and/or keep them with their betta. Any and all opinions are appreciated!! Thanks


They should do just fine with bettas. Many people keep them in community tanks and betta tank with no problems. I've never heard of them attacking fish. Maybe this was an African clawed frog, which I think are known to attack fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, my ADFs (at least the female, fat lady!) does lunge at fish occasionally, but I don't think she'd ever catch one if she tried.
My ADFs have huge spirits, against what I've heard about these frogs.. They easily out compete my corydoras for food... Again, this is really just the female, the male does act up occasionally but he's a calm dude.
I would be worried about my female frog and a betta- those long fins are tempting.


----------



## Steph211 (Feb 16, 2011)

I keep a betta in my 20g with four ADFs (3 female, one male) and they get along fine. I don't think the ADFs see very well, so if the betta swims too close, once and awhile they might nip at his fins, but I think it's just because for all they know, it might be a worm. I had the frogs first and added the betta. In the first couple of days, he took one nibble at a frog. I think he had no idea what it was. The frog swam away and that was that. They have peacefully coexisted for years.


----------

